# "C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe" terminated unexpectedly status code 2147483641



## hmarston (May 21, 2008)

*"C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe" terminated unexpectedly status code 2147483641*

I get after being on windows xp Prof for a few minutes the following error message and the pc shuts down 60 seconds.

The system process "C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe" terminated unexpectedly with status code -2147483641. The system will now shut down and restart. I have use typed in the run section "shutdown -a to stop the pc from shutting down to run corrective software but it still shows up. 

I have not been able to locate my status code shown above.


----------



## PaddyN (May 2, 2008)

*Re: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe" terminated unexpectedly status code 2147483641*

are you behind a firewall?
do you have p2p programs open (winmx, kazaa, morpheus, ares)
also are you a static IP or dhcp?


----------



## hmarston (May 21, 2008)

*Re: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe" terminated unexpectedly status code 2147483641*

Yes I am behind a firewall. No I do not utilize p2p programs like (winmx, kazaa, morpheus, ares) and I am connected to a wireless router (dhcp).


----------



## PaddyN (May 2, 2008)

*Re: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe" terminated unexpectedly status code 2147483641*

Well sometimes, registering with dhcp after a timeout can cause a stack overflow..crash..
try making your PC a static IP address and DNS and see if the problem persists


----------



## hmarston (May 21, 2008)

*Re: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe" terminated unexpectedly status code 2147483641*

I have use dhcp for several years without any problems and this just started late Sunday night... It sounds like a worm but I can't locate the little guy.


----------



## PaddyN (May 2, 2008)

*Re: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe" terminated unexpectedly status code 2147483641*

"I get after being on windows xp Prof for a few minutes"

sorry i got the impression that you just started using pro version.
try a kaspersky online scan for anything there.


----------



## hmarston (May 21, 2008)

*Re: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe" terminated unexpectedly status code 2147483641*

OK will do that when I get back home!!! Thanks I will keep you posted... I also will use Process Explorer to maybe loacte the app that might be the problem...


----------



## PaddyN (May 2, 2008)

*Re: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe" terminated unexpectedly status code 2147483641*

well services.exe shows that its crashing..so i would recommend checking your settings, making sure you write them down.
then static it up, use tcp/ip v4 is you have the option of 4 or 6


----------



## igodate (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe" terminated unexpectedly status code 2147483641*

how did you fix this? i have the same thing hapening to my puter. i have no network adapters and i can still connect to the internet.
i have nothing in my device manager. and it says i have no plug n play


help i have called tech support and thier solution is to reformat and that is not an option for me. i am not good with puters at all so please help me!


----------

